# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  لابد من النظام داخل الفريق والتزام الﻻعبين به..

## بلة خورشيد

*رأي المتواضع ..أي فريق في العالم مهما علا شأنه يوجد في تشكيلته تفاوت في مستويات ومهارات ﻷعبيه وحتي في مبالغ شرائهم ومرتباتهم ..وكذلك في مراكزهم ومهامهم داخل الميدان ..يعني ممكن ان يعطي صاحب المبلغ الأقل مجهود ليقاي كبير جدآ ويكون بجانبه آخر صاحب مهارة وفنشن بدرجة الأمتياز فكلا يكمل الأخر ويكون لهم بدلاء في الدكة بنفس المقدرات ولكن الاوائل يتفوقون مثلآ بالخبرة واللياقة والسرعة والعمر الأصغر ..
تعريجة ..
ما حدث من  كلتشي في مباراة الأهلي القطري يدق جرس الأنذار ..
لابد من الآن توضيح لكل الﻻعبين مستوياتهم ومن هو الأساسي ومن هو البديل أول وبديل ثاني ومن هو الماهر ومن الأمهر ..
لأنه حرام ان يكون نادي زي المريخ ورجل زي الوالي وصحبه يصرفون صرف من لايخشي الفقر و يأتون أخرين من صحفيين واخرين يصيطرون علي الﻻعبين بالشلاليات والامور الأخري ويحشون رؤوسهم بأشياء من ضمنها أنهم لابد ان يكونوا أساسين وهم في رأي المدرب حاليآ بالنسبه له أحتياطيين وهكذا من الامور الاخري التي تباعد بين الﻻعب وفريقه وبالتالي في نتائج الفريق ..غير أنها تصبح رأي عام تلوك فيه الألسن وبالتالي يشتت أذهان اﻻعبين والمشرفين عليه وكذلك المشجعين ..

والله من وراء القصد ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام سليم جدا
                        	*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*تسلم كملاوي ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كلتشى لما كان شاب قبل خمس سنوات كان يقعد احتياطي فى المريخ 
لكن تقول شنو ناس اهلى شندى لعبوه اساسى فظن أنه يمكن ان يكون كذلك 
انه المريخ 
هيثم مصطفى وفيصل العجب سيدو قعدوا فيه كنب 
يسمع الكلام بس ويقنع المدرب
                        	*

----------

